# Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal.



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know if it's the transmission or what. But if I am accelerating and then suddenly let off the gas pedal (which I don't do often if at all) I get a clunking sound. It seems to only happen at low speeds, and at low speeds the gear engage sometimes clicks as well. I am guessing this has something to do with the drive by wire.
2003 24v vr6 gti 41000 miles, did all services.
Anybody got any idea's? Is this normal?


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. ({sic}GTI)*

i may have a solution








This is the perfect compromise for those who think that the VF mount causes too much vibration. This one will give the strenght of the VF mount without the harsh vibration.
The mount utilizes polyurethane bushings to replace the stock rubber inserts that are the failure point of motor mounts. A must for any modified motor.
The mount was on my car for about 500 miles and has never been used with the new bushings, brand new.
$65 shipped


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. ({sic}GTI)*

I got the same "clunk" on my







4motion at the same speeds and situations and my friends 4motion got it too...
Always had it, assumed that it's normal...








And i am not sure if a stronger mount will solve this...


_Modified by GTR_man at 6:21 AM 4-1-2005_


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. (GTR_man)*

okay good... I just couldn't remember it doing it before. May just be time to do a transmission fluid change.... UGGGGHHH. Why are you getting rid of that mount if it's so great?


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. ({sic}GTI)*

i have the TT racing mount which is prolly the stiffest you can find and i can still repro that issue.... i simply make sure that i do not by always easing up on the accelerator as opposed to letting of instantly....

i think this is simply normal behavior and drivers should just use more caution.... i could be wrong though....


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. (BEAU-SOF)*

Yah it's just during slow traffic, like at a stop sign, where there are 50 cars (like on my street) it get's kind of hard not to do it, or maybe I just don't notice it as much when I am braking because it is kind of hard not to do this when your coming off of an exit, or getting cut off which happends too.
Would a TT mount be warranty voiding, i only have 9000 miles til my warranty is up but I don't want to risk it.
Thanks for the help, just wanted to surface the "problem" and see if I am going crazy, or if it is actually happening on other cars as well, which it seems like it is.


----------



## BEAU-SOF (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. ({sic}GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *{sic}GTI* »_Yah it's just during slow traffic, like at a stop sign, where there are 50 cars (like on my street) it get's kind of hard not to do it, or maybe I just don't notice it as much when I am braking because it is kind of hard not to do this when your coming off of an exit, or getting cut off which happends too.
Would a TT mount be warranty voiding, i only have 9000 miles til my warranty is up but I don't want to risk it.
Thanks for the help, just wanted to surface the "problem" and see if I am going crazy, or if it is actually happening on other cars as well, which it seems like it is.


i honestly dont know if the mount would void our warranties.. i do not think soo but i will say the only way they will notice if its either them under the car or driving your vehicle....


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. (BEAU-SOF)*

I dont think that the mount will avoid waranty, nobody will notice it, no way... About the ckunk noise now i think that it's completely normal and everybody has it...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

My radiator fan hose came lose from a bushing and was cut by the passenger side radiator fan. This is the after run pump line mind you. Anyway, they blamed it on my engine mount and I had to fix it myself after wasting 5 days of having my vehicle sit at the dealership. They also didn't flash my car to fix the warmstall and didn't have a quality control person look at my wheels. But anyway, they can void whatever they want if they think the warrantied item was broken due to a modification. Even though my engine mount restricts the movement of the engine more so than a stock one, they claimed it was altered and may be broken. They claimed that a broken mount would make the radiator cut the hose. Yeah, bastards. I hate them.


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Wooow





























Damn that sucks man, feel sorry for you, real bastards...


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. (BEAU-SOF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BEAU-SOF* »_i have the TT racing mount which is prolly the stiffest you can find and i can still repro that issue.... i simply make sure that i do not by always easing up on the accelerator as opposed to letting of instantly....

i think this is simply normal behavior and drivers should just use more caution.... i could be wrong though....

i heard tt has a great mount but if you dont care about vibration Yarrowsport is the way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gymflint (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. (hiatussk8rs)*

similiar clunk is driving me crazy.
i rode with a vw tech and he said it was body flex.
I did not accept that answer and I am riding with the head tech on monday.
I will post any findings.
My just started this clunking/popping sound in the last month. i am at 33,000 miles.


----------



## scooter4N (Dec 15, 2003)

I replace my dogbone and bushings on it, and still get that same click, so it's not the bone, and it's not the engine mounts for sure. It's ether your front sway bar, suspension play or something inside the tranny.
I hate it to as specially when you drive next to road divider and it echos at you, every time you shift or clutch to slow down


----------



## golpher76 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Transmission clunk when I let off the gas pedal. ({sic}GTI)*

Anybody stop to think that it might just be the play in the cv joints and when you let off the gas since it is a vr with all that torque it just slams on the cv's a bit. I mean my grandma's 1993 caddy does that and my friend that has been a mechanic since like 1960 said that it's the engine torque jsut banging the cv's around. My MKII jetta had the same problem until i blew the motor up and now it hasn't been out since lol....


----------



## scooter4N (Dec 15, 2003)

Maybe, maybe not. Can anyone take it to the dealer and get second opinion?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (scooter4N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scooter4N* »_Maybe, maybe not. Can anyone take it to the dealer and get second opinion?


Actually, I'm taking my VR in tomorrow for it's 10k maintenance. I'll address it with the service writer when I drop it off. I will post any findings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scooter4N (Dec 15, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (scooter4N)*

Back from the dealer, $170 poorer. Had the mechanic test drive the car, and f course, could not recreate the issue. I was also having an issue when going from 1st to 2nd, it feels like it takes a second or two for the car to get into gear,but he didn't notice that either, but that;s on another post.








Sorry all. I have nothing to share.
Peace,
Lew


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

This noise you guys are descibing is normal, mine does it and every other six speed vr6 I've ever driven does the same thing. Just a quirk of the 02M 6 spd. gearbox if you ask me.


----------



## {sic}GTI (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Tom16v)*

I think it is all a combination of the quirks of the tranny.. and the lag in the drive by wire. I hear chipping it solves some of these problems. After my warranty is up... I may end up chipping it, even though the gains are not that much.


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: ({sic}GTI)*

Like i said before, i got this clunk and all 6spd Vr6 that i saw got it too, and i got this lag from 1st to 2nd too, thought that something is wrong with my car, but now that i see that other got it too it may be normal, i mean, isn't it normal


----------

